# welsrezepte



## Jan-Hendrik (18. Februar 2006)

Hallo leute 

suche unbedingt welsrezepte #c 
ich habe ein weis in der truhe aber ich habe keine rezepte
danke schon mal ......:m 

gruß jan#6  :q  |uhoh: |kopfkrat :m


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: welsrezepte*

Hallo Jan,

hier hast Du welche laß dir deinen Wels Schmecken :

*Gedünsteter Waller mit Kartoffel- Linsen- Erbsenragout*
*Zutaten: (für 4 Personen)*
*1 kg Waller,*
*200 g festkochende Kartoffeln, 4 El Linsen, 1 mittelgr. Zwiebel, 4 cl Weißwein, 4 El frische oder TK Erbsen, 1 Bund Schnittlauch, 50 g Butter, Saft einer halben ausgepressten Zitrone, Salz und Pfeffer aus der Mühle,*
*Vorbereitung:*
*Wichtig: am Tag zuvor die Linsen in eine Schüssel mit Wasser und über Nacht einweichen, die Kartoffeln schneiden in ca. 1 cm kleine Würfel und den Schnittlauch in Röllchen, den Waller vor der Zubereitung in 4 Teile portionieren,*
*Zubereitung :*
*Die Wallerscheiben werden zuerst in einer feuerfesten Form mit etwas Butter, dem Weißwein und 4 cl Wasser im Ofen bei 180 °C für ca. 8 - 12 Min. gegart, zwischenzeitlich die Kartoffelwürfel mit ein wenig Butter in der Pfanne goldbraun anbraten und die Linsen in Salzwasser weichkochen lassen, in einer anderen Pfanne die in kleine Würfel geschnittene Zwiebel in etwas Butter anbraten und die abgeschütteten Linsen und Erbsen dazugeben, den gegarten Waller herausnehmen, den Sud, der beim Garen entstanden ist, zu den Linsen u. Erbsen schütten, sowie die angebratenen Zwiebel, das verfeinert den Geschmack, diese Mischung nun einmal gut aufkochen und dann mit der restlichen Butter abbinden, gewürzt wird das Ganze mit Salz, Pfeffer und einem Schuß Zitrone, nun die Wallerscheiben auf einen angewärmten Teller legen, das Gemüse Ragout darüber, die angebräunten Kartoffeln mit etwas Schnittlauch vermischen, dazu paßt ein leichter und lieblicher Weißwein.*
*Pochierter Waller im Wurzelsud*
*Zutaten für 4 Personen:*
*4 Wallerkoteletts je 150 - 200g ,*
*250 g Gemüse / Lauch, Sellerie, Möhren, Petersilienwurzeln, 5 EL Weinessig, 1 Bund Dill und Petersilie, 1/4 l Weißwein, 1 Lorbeerblatt, 5 weiße Pfefferkörner, Salz, 1 Zitrone,*
*Zubereitung:*
*Das Gemüse putzen, waschen und grob hacken, in einem Topf mit 2 l Wasser dem Gemüse, Essig, Weißwein, dem Bund Dill und Petersilie, Lorbeerblatt und Salz zum kochen bringen, die Zitrone waschen und in Scheiben schneiden, die Hälfte der Scheiben zum Sud in den Topf geben und das Ganze ca. 30 Min. köcheln lassen, die Wallerkoteletts waschen und in den Sud legen, den Fisch auf kleinster Hitze ca. 10 - 15 Min. im Sud ziehen lassen, dann die Wallerkoteletts mit einem Schaumlöffel aus dem Topf nehmen und auf einem vorgewärmten Teller anrichten, mit den restlichen Zitronenscheiben und etwas gehackter Petersilie garnieren,*
*Beilage: in Butter geschwenkte Kartoffeln, Blumenkohl, Zitronenbutter und gemischten Salat servieren.*

*Waller mit Pilzen*
*Zutaten für 6 Personen:*
*600 g Wallerfilets (Wels),*
*1 Zitrone, Salz, schwarzer Pfeffer, 50 g Austernpilze, 3 El Öl, 1 Bund Frühlingszwiebeln,*
*Zubereitung:*
*Das Fischfilet abwaschen u. trocken tupfen und in 6 gleiche Portionen teilen, die Zitrone auspressen, die Fischstücke mit dem Zitronensaft beträufeln, salzen, pfeffern und zugedeckt in den Kühlschrank stellen, Austernpilze putzen und eventuell waschen, dann in 1 cm breite Streifen schneiden, zugedeckt beiseite stellen, Frühlingszwiebeln putzen, waschen und in dünne Ringe schneiden, Öl in einer großen Pfanne erhitzen, Austernpilze und Frühlingszwiebeln bis auf einige Ringe hineingeben und 3 - 4 Min. braten, mit Salz und Pfeffer würzen, herausnehmen, die Fischstücke in die heiße Pfanne legen und von jeder Seite etwa 2 - 3 Min. braten, dann die Pilz- Zwiebel- Mischung auf 6 Teller verteilen, die gebratenen Fischstücke darauf legen und die restlichen Zwiebelringe darüber streuen.*

*Paprikagulasch vom Waller*
*Zutaten für 2 Personen:*
*350 g Wallerfilet,*
*2 Paprikaschoten, 3 El Öl, 1/2 Zwiebel, 1 Knoblauchzehe, Zucker, Salz, Pfeffer, 1 Msp. Paprika (edelsüß), 1/4 l Brühe (Instant), Cayennepfeffer, 1 Zitronensaft, Grieß, 2 Stiele Petersilie, *
*Zubereitung:*
*Paprikaschoten der Länge nach vierteln, entkernen und die Hautseite mit 1 TL Öl einpinseln, unter dem vorgeheizten Grill auf der 2. Schiene von unten so lange grillen, bis die Haut schwarze Blasen wirft, aus dem Backofen nehmen und ein paar Min. mit einem feuchten Tuch bedecken, dann die Haut abziehen und die Paprikaviertel in Rauten schneiden, Zwiebel und Knoblauch pellen, fein würfeln und mit 1 Prise Zucker in 1 TL Öl glasig andünsten. 2/3 der Paprikarauten und das Paprikapulver dazugeben, mit Brühe auffüllen und mit Cayenne, Salz und Pfeffer würzen, 3 Min. einkochen lassen und mit dem Schneidstab pürieren, Fischfilet in Würfel schneiden und mit Zitronensaft, Salz und Pfeffer würzen, im Grieß wenden, abklopfen und in 2 EL Öl goldbraun braten, Paprikasoße mit restlichen Paprikarauten erhitzen und mit Fischwürfeln und gehackter Petersilie servieren.*


Ich hoffe ich habe dir Helfen können

ich habe hier auch noch eine Seite für dich gefunden ::

http://www.fischerjugend-oberpfalz.org/wissen/rezepte/wallerrezepte%20frameset.html


----------



## Zanderfänger (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: welsrezepte*

Räuchern!!!


----------



## K-K (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: welsrezepte*

Filetstücke panieren wie ein Wiener Schnitzi,
schmeckt ausgezeichnet so a Wallerschnitzi#6


----------



## antonio (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: welsrezepte*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Räuchern!!!




kann ich auch nur empfehlen.

antonio


----------



## Acipenser (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: welsrezepte*

Heiho,

wenn der Waller noch am Stück ist:

filetieren und aus den Gräten mit Wurzelgemüse, Wasser, Wein, Salz, Lorbeer, Pfefferkörnern, Senfkörnern eine gute Brühe kochen. Wenn der schon filetiert ist, kauf Dir Gräten beim Fischmaxe, gut sind die Gräten von Dorschartigen und Plattfischen. Lachs wird immer angeboten, kann aber tranig werden.

Die Brühe etwas einreduzieren und abschmecken:
- klassisch ist mit mittelscharfem Senf (Achtung: Löwensenf scharf und Dijonsenf würzen sehr stark und sind mitunter zu scharf und intensiv, ist gut für Lebergeschnetzeltes)
- mediterane Kräuter
- Tomatenmark - nur tomatisieren, sonst wirds zu intensiv
- Paprikapulver
- Currypulver
- Dill
- Krebsbutter
- Safran
- was auch immer Du passendes zur Hand hast
Die obige Auswahl ist als "oder" anzusehen und nur bedingt kombinierbar!

Einen Pott Sahne dazu oder Creme Fraiche oder Schmand (unterschiedliche Geschmacksrichtung und unterschiedliches Eindickverhalten) und weiter einreduzieren, bis die Sauce andickt (bloß kein Mehl dran,  das erschlägt den feinen Geschmack). 

In die Sauce legst Du die Fischfilets, Deckel drüber und zulassen. Das Eindicken der Sauce ist Übungssache, da sie einerseits durch die weitere Hitzezufuhr weiter einreduziert, andererseits die Fischfilets auch Flüssigkeit abgeben. Lieber zum Schluss der Sauce nochmals richtig Zunder geben (vorher den Fisch rausnehmen und warmstellen). Wenns zu dick geworden ist, etwas Milch dazu oder Weißwein (ich ziehe säurebetonte weiße vor, z.B. der gute alte Riesling) oder Sekt/Champagner. Beim Wein/Sekt muss dann wieder der Alkohol rauskochen.

Letztendlich ist das obige eine Basis für alle möglichen Variationen und Geschmacksrichtungen und Fischarten. 

Mache das Ganze etwas flüssiger, leg Muscheln mit rein, Krabben und Fischstückchen und Du hast eine super Fischsuppe. Oder etwas dicklicher als Ragout von Meeresfrüchten.

Ich hab das mal mit Franzosendorschfilets probiert, nur 2 Minuten ziehen lassen (sind dünne Filets), Kartoffeln dazu, ein kleiner Salat und ein gut gekühlter Riesling. Einfach lecker.

Mahlzeit

Acipenser


----------



## Acipenser (22. Februar 2006)

*AW: welsrezepte*

Fischgulasch:

Zwiebeln und Knoblauch in Olivenöl andünsten, gewürfelte frische Paprika dazugeben und weiterdünsten, abgezogene Tomaten würfeln, dazugeben, abschmecken mit Salz, Prise Zucker, Pfeffer aus der Mühle, Zitronensaft, kurz durchschwenken.

Die Fischfilets in Streifen/Würfel schneiden, dazugeben, kurz unter das Gemüse schwenken, Deckel zu und einige wenige Minuten garen. Der Fisch muss innen noch saftig bleiben.

Auch hier gibts allerlei Variationsmöglichkeiten: z.B. anstelle der Paprika Wurzelgemüse nehmen.

Guten Apetit

Acipenser


----------

